# Plumpton Agricultural College Fun dog show



## Beckybex (Aug 21, 2008)

Just wanted to post to let everyone know that Dolly was a star in the Plumpton Agricultural College Open day dog show to day. As many will know she is a crossbreed (pug cross cavalier) but still managed the following results...

4th place Prettiest Bitch
3rd place Waggiest Tail
2nd Place Best Condition
1st Place Dog judge would most like to take home

1st Place BEST IN SHOW!!!!!!

Overall there were around 300 dogs there, between 30-70 in each category, many of whom were purebred. So we are stunned and really proud!! It was a spur of the moment decision to enter, and something that our 4 year old son wanted to try and we couldn't be more chuffed. See pic of her with her rosettes.....


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

Well Done  xx


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Ye ha nice to hear the good old cross's getting a look in


----------

